# Won't boot past set-up menus, no cell service shown. Is it done for?



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

So VZW Galaxy Nexus (toro), is this the infamous memory bug?

Please note: *no cell signal is shown at all when phone gets into a set-up menu.*




GNex wouldn't boot past the Google and Nexus logo. I booted into recovery, and factory reset. It booted to the start menu. Start setting up phone, it freezes and reboots after a few clicks. Repeat.



Unlock bootloader via fastboot, wipe and install stock Nexus image via fastboot. Followed everything to a tee. Notice that writing to userdata *failed!*



Try another. older, stock image. Writing to userdata still fails. Still the same rebooting symptoms.



Sideload CM11 via adb, boots into start-up menus, freezes after a click or two. Reboots.


How can I fix this or is it screwed?


----------

